# home theater system for hdtv



## rmahore (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks in advance for your review and response.

I am planning to purchase a home theater inbox system for my panasonic 42' plasma tv (x30d).

I have planning to buy any one of below:

1. Panasonic SC-XH155
2. Yamaha YHT-196
3. Onkyo HTX-22HDX 

in my budget . Kindly suggest.

My basic requirements:

Room size 10 by 20 ft and 10 ft height ( this room has 6 doors for various attaching room)
60% time I listen music and 40% (on weekend) I watched downloaded movies.
I need clear sound of each instrument in low volume while listening music and good bass for movies


Kindly suggest me. I can also purchase individual speaker for TV if its fulfill my requirement. My budget is maximum 25k INR.

Thanks in Advance,

Raju


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Yamaha looks to have most features for the money.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-YHT-59...f=sr_1_13?s=tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1350099686&sr=1-13


----------



## rmahore (Oct 12, 2012)

ericzim said:


> Yamaha looks to have most features for the money.


Thanks, I am planning to buy YHT-196 next weekend.

Rgds,
Raju


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Raju, what's your location ?
The YTH=196 does not appear to be a USA released product and the other two systems you posted links for are from US retailers.


----------



## rmahore (Oct 12, 2012)

chashint said:


> Raju, what's your location ?
> The YTH=196 does not appear to be a USA released product and the other two systems you posted links for are from US retailers.


My location is India

http://in.yamaha.com/en/products/au...ms/home-theater-package/yht-196_g/?mode=model


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I communicated with a gentleman from Ireland today too, how great is it when a ol' country boy in Texas can have a little exchange about home theater gear with two people that are on the other side of the world.
The Yamaha systems look a lot better to me than the others in the same price bracket.
Have fun and enjoy which ever one you choose.


----------



## rmahore (Oct 12, 2012)

chashint said:


> I communicated with a gentleman from Ireland today too, how great is it when a ol' country boy in Texas can have a little exchange about home theater gear with two people that are on the other side of the world.




The Yamaha systems look a lot better to me than the others in the same price bracket.
Have fun and enjoy which ever one you choose.


----------



## rmahore (Oct 12, 2012)

rmahore said:


> The Yamaha systems look a lot better to me than the others in the same price bracket.
> Have fun and enjoy which ever one you choose.


Thanks, I selected YHT-196


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

rmahore said:


> Thanks, I selected YHT-196


Have you had a chance to try out your new gear ?


----------



## rmahore (Oct 12, 2012)

chashint said:


> Have you had a chance to try out your new gear ?


I selected but not purchase yet, I will buy it today or till this weekend.

I will give the details once I bring it home


----------

